# Honking like a goose?



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok so Paco makes the worlds ODDEST noise, it seems to happen more when he is excited , I.E. when the girls get home from school, first thing in the morning..
The first few times I heard him, I thought he was choking and, much to Paco's dismay, picked him up and felt inside his mouth for any obstruction.. poor guy. Thankfully he dosen't hold a grudge..
My vet has assured me its perfectly normal, although I wonder how he would feel if his dog started making this spooky goose honking noise in the middle of what was supposed to be a calm walk around the block. It still honestly worries me every time I hear it. Is this, like my vet says, a normal Chi thing that I need to try to learn to relax about? I am so afraid something may be wrong each time he has a "fit" My oldest daughter jokes that, like me, Paco has anxiety and panic attacks and just cant handle the excitement


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats reverse sneezing, very common with chis. Both of mine do it when they get over excited too. You can search for other threads about it, its a common occurrence so its a common thread topic  
Someone on here mentioned that if you plug their nose it stops it. Now thats what I do every time and it works for my guys. Miley doesnt seem to mind the reverse sneezing, but our other chi, Reese, gets scared and shakes so I like to stop it right away.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah...reverse sneezing. Willow does it when she gets excited. I just cover her nostrils for a few seconds. Very common.

Lori


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine always reverse sneeze when they are excited or wen it's cold or if they drink to fast!! It's honking central here


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

With the small tracheas these chis have, excitement causes the trachea to collapse which won't hurt them & by covering their nostrils you force them to breath more are through their mouth which helps to stop the reverse sneezing. My chi rarely does this. Usually if she gobbles her food too quick she'll do it. I talk softly & calmly to her, "It's o.k., calm down & sometimes gently rub her throat" & that usually stops it. Nothing to worry about although it seems pretty scary when they do it. Haha.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine does it occasionally as well, and it worried me too in the beginning, but it eventually just got to be something I learned to recognize and not be worried about 
The first time my bf heard it he was like "What is that????" LOL


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine do it -- especially Bizkit and especially when we get home and he's excited.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

my two always do it...the first time it happend i got such a fright..i just give their throat a lil rub when it happens and that seems to help theme calm down...


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

THANK GOD that I read this thread, I was freaking out that something was seriosly wrong with Fiddle.

So just clarifying, it isnt bad for them or doesnt hurt them?

Fiddle has been doing it only recently after she was given the kennel cough vaccine (They put a few drops of some serum directly into the nose)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila does it everyday at least once. We usually just try to comfort her and she stops right away.  Honk Honk! :laughing8:


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks all!! I was so scared at first. So glad it is nothing much to worry about! Of course after I posted this, Paco has not honked once. Silly guy! I appreciate all of the responses  I am just going to have to call him my little goose dog


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chasely if it's since her kennel cough vaccination I wouldn't say it's reverse sneezing more she has a mild case of kennel cough from the vaccine which can happen


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> THANK GOD that I read this thread, I was freaking out that something was seriosly wrong with Fiddle.
> 
> So just clarifying, it isnt bad for them or doesnt hurt them?
> 
> Fiddle has been doing it only recently after she was given the kennel cough vaccine (They put a few drops of some serum directly into the nose)


Nope, its perfectly normal and painless, although it freaks my Reese out and he shakes.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Chasely if it's since her kennel cough vaccination I wouldn't say it's reverse sneezing more she has a mild case of kennel cough from the vaccine which can happen


Ahh k, Will that in a sence fix itself or should I take her back to the vet?

Thanks!


----------

